# Una pregunta de l'us subjuntiu



## panjabigator

He escrit una oració i ara em pregunto de si la he fet correctament.  Necessito les vostres aportacions!



> Ara sabem quan hi puc venir.



Com us semblen les següents oracions?

Ara sabem quan hi puc venir.
Now I know when I can come there.

Ara sabem quan hi pugui venir.
Now I know when I may come there.

Són correctes?

I per cert, vaig a Vic al tard de octubre fins febrer per aprendre el català i castellà! Ara ho dic amb certesa!


----------



## tamen

Bon dia.

Proposes:
Ara sabem quan hi puc venir.
Now I know when I can come there.

Ara sabem quan hi pugui venir.
Now I know when I may come there.​ A part que no veig gaires diferències entre el primer bloc i el segon, aquests subjuntius no em semblen naturals en català. 

Jo faria:

Ara sabem quan *puc / podré* venir.
Now I know when I can come there.
​  Veig que el subjecte de "sabem" és plural i el de "poder", singular. En anglès no ho sembla...

Ara *sé *quan *puc / podré* venir.
 Now I know when I can come there.

​Sobre "puc" o "podré", pots llegir això.


Si es tracta d'una qüestió dubtosa, que no saps _si realment vindràs_, també tens el condicional "*podria*".


Espero que tot el que dic resulti clar.


A reveure!


----------



## tamen

Havia recomanat una conversa de Fabra sobre futur i subjuntiu, però m'he equivcat: la que he enllaçat és sohbre això, però aquesta altra em sembla més clara i didàctica.

Res més.


----------



## tamen

Encara una altra cosa.

He omés el pronom "hi" perquè "venir" ja marca el punt on vas: vas allà on hi ha el destinatari de l'escrit.

Diem: "Vine, home!".
I responem: "Ja vinc".


Seria diferent:

"Vés-hi, home"
a què respondríem:

"Ja hi vaig", "No hi puc anar".


Aclarit, suposo.


----------



## ernest_

panjabigator said:


> He escrit una oració i ara em pregunto de si la he fet correctament.  Necessito les vostres aportacions!
> 
> 
> 
> Com us semblen les següents oracions?
> 
> Ara sabem quan hi puc venir.
> Now I know when I can come there.



La primera cosa és que el pronom "hi" trontolla una mica amb el verb "venir". Si dius "ara sabem quan hi puc anar", aquesta frase seria totalment correcte i natural, però si dius "venir" queda molt estrany (o a mi m'ho sembla). Si treus aquest "hi" ja queda bé. Suposo que l'explicació és que "venir" ja porta implícit el pronom. Per exemple, si parles amb una persona que és a Vic, i tu vas a Vic, llavors normalment diràs "puc venir" i és implícit que vas on és ell (a Vic). Si parles amb una persona que no és a Vic, llavors hauries de dir "anar" i no "venir".



> Ara sabem quan hi pugui venir.
> Now I know when I may come there.
> 
> Són correctes?


Aquí hauries d'utilitzar el futur. "Ara sabem quan podré venir". Aquesta frase és equivalent a l'anterior. En català pots dir tant "quan puc venir" com "quan podré venir", sense que varii el significat. La veritat és que jo no veig la diferència entre les frases que poses en anglès "I may come there" i "I can come there" tampoc. El subjuntiu aquí no va bé, perquè significa una altra cosa: "quan pugui venir" es refereix a un moment indeterminat del futur (que és pot produir o no, no se sap), però aquesta construcció (_quan + subjuntiu_) només serveix per fer de "referència temporal" (per dir _quan_ es produirà un fet). Per exemple:

Quan vindràs?
Quan pugui.

O "et portaré els papers quan pugui venir". També podries dir, "quan pugui venir, sabré tal cosa". Però si dius "_ara_ sabem quan pugui venir" és una contradicció, perquè ja dius que ho sabem _ara_ ("ara sabem") i per tant el "quan pugui venir" no té sentit perquè jo ho sabem ara. No sé si m'he explicat gaire bé, però ho he intentat!



> I per cert, vaig a Vic al tard de octubre fins febrer per aprendre el català i castellà! Ara ho dic amb certesa!


Molt bé! La plaça de Vic és molt famosa i la boira de Vic també. Espero que t'ho passis bé.


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies Ernest i Tamen per la vostra ajuda!  Em va equivocar amb l'us del venir i hi...ara entenc que "venir" no es queda bé amb "hi".  I gràcies també per els enllaces Tamen!


----------



## louhevly

panjabigator said:


> Gràcies Ernest i Tamen ...ara entenc que "venir" no es queda bé amb "hi".



Podem dir:
Ahir hi havia una festa però no sé qui hi va venir.
?


----------



## ernest_

louhevly said:


> Podem dir:
> Ahir hi havia una festa però no sé qui hi va venir.
> ?



És curiós però no sona malament en aquest cas.


----------

